# Pneumonia in sheep & goats ...!



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello and how are you all ..

I would like to ask you a question ..

  What are the treatments for respiratory or pulmonary infections in goats or sheep ... ??
And what treatments do you have to treat these diseases?

We use many treatments, antibiotics and anti-inflammatory drugs.
I expect it to be available to you, but I want to know what the best you have to use.

Just a topic of discussion because I love to benefit from you and your experience in this matter.

And I will be thankful to you.


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Jan 10, 2018)

The most important thing that is emphasised in the UK is prevention, as much as possible, by ensuring that sheds and indoor accommodation is very well ventilated e.g. have a shelter with only 3 walls and a roof, rather than enclosed.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Girlies' Mum said:


> The most important thing that is emphasised in the UK is prevention, as much as possible, by ensuring that sheds and indoor accommodation is very well ventilated e.g. have a shelter with only 3 walls and a roof, rather than enclosed.



We also give vaccinations for prevention, but sometimes there are isolated cases of sheep or goats.

We also places the pasture completely open just as an overhead roof.


----------

